# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Best Price for buckshot to buy from

## Beanie

Hi All
Any ideas of the best place to buy buckshot need to get about 100 rounds for a 3 gun match next month.
Cheers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Gun city?

----------


## Beanie

Toby 
Hate Guncity rip off pricks and wont use them. Thanks for ideas

----------


## PerazziSC3

geez toby you sponsered by guncity or something, they genrally have the most ridiculous prices of the lot.

Quick search found these
Clever Mirage Buckshot 2 3/4" 34gram 25 Rounds

Probably find some cheaper if you tried hard enough

----------


## Wirehunt

Or go see the handy pilot, they might have some they want rid of.

----------


## Toby

They are cheaper then most shops in town and ship stuff.

----------


## Munsey

> They are cheaper then most shops in town and ship stuff.


Ship most of there stuff out of china !

----------


## Toby

Fine by me the adi powder still worked

----------


## P38

Load your own.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bully

mai mai supplies!

----------


## Spanners

I brought a shipload of ex Malay army stuff a while ago. 
Me and mate ended up with 1500rds iirc
Cheap cheap cheap

----------


## R93

I still have a few slabs of winchester. I would give you some but I am not home again till the end of May. If thats not too far away you are welcome to a few boxes.

----------


## Beanie

Thanks R93 but having the shoot on the 11th of may and will be down at Dip Flat for a course until the 10th. I also need 100 rounds for me and my good lady.
I emailed Maimai supplies and so what I can get 
Cheers for the offer

----------


## Beanie

Spanners was that the same as Gun city stuff they were flogging off?? Can we get any ??

----------


## Beanie

> Load your own.


Cant no gear any more and rules state factory only for shotgun ammo

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners was that the same as Gun city stuff they were flogging off?? Can we get any ??


Yeah think it come from there - mate sorted it
Ive overseas still and the ammo is stored at the olds which is in a different city

----------


## Happy

> I still have a few slabs of winchester. I would give you some but I am not home again till the end of May. If thats not too far away you are welcome to a few boxes.


Missing opening day. Hope you have better than good heathen excuse for that. Are you marrying someone from the nudist camp ??

----------


## R93

> Missing opening day. Hope you have better than good heathen excuse for that. Are you marrying someone from the nudist camp ??


My second one in a row after swearing I wouldnt miss another. :Wtfsmilie:  Work and holidays do not align well enough. And to be honest I am slowly losing interest in duckshooting. I do have 3 weeks off at the end of May for a thar hunt so I will be able to shoot a few ducks around then.

----------


## Brennos

Sorry for the thread bump, but has anyone found somewhere to buy cheapish buckshot?  I too would like about 100 rounds, but at about $1.80 a round from the local shops it's pretty expensive.

----------


## Beanie

The last lot I got was from reloaders Auckland

----------


## Brennos

How much and how long ago? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Beanie

August and cant remember was the best deal at the time I remember sorry

----------


## Beanie

Mai Mai Supplies our price is $142.50 for 125 rnds (half a slab

----------


## Brennos

Cheers ill head into reloaders

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## FletchNZ

Do you mind if I ask what the best price on buckshot was?

----------


## Brennos

$1 a round at reloaders for clever. I'm still looking for something cheaper.  If anyone is keen on a group buy that could work. I am looking at reloading aswell but I don't think that will be any cheaper

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## mcche171

Hi, was in Gun Shitty the other day and they had a pallet of buck shot. I hate using them for anything, but remember thinking shit that's pretty reasonable. (for a slab) Give them a call.

----------


## Brennos

Which branch?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimber2506

Maybe you should try Foster Chainsaws in Christchurch, They distribute Hull shotgun ammo and have some pretty sharp prices.

----------


## nowool

i've looked around and the cheapest is buy the lee moulds from reloading.co.nz and do it yourself. all the limpdicks above don't have a clue

----------


## DavidGunn

Someone went back into the archives to resurrect this thread.

----------


## Ruger

> i've looked around and the cheapest is buy the lee moulds from reloading.co.nz and do it yourself. all the limpdicks above don't have a clue


Dude.... with your latest posts showing off your wannabe tactical firearms, talking about grabbing your shotgun for self defense and this one throwing insults at people on a discussion from 7 years ago, I'd question your suitability to hold a FAL , let alone the types of firearms you pictured.

----------


## outlander

> Someone went back into the archives to resurrect this thread.


Hilarious, hey.

----------


## Scout

.

----------


## Scout

> Someone went back into the archives to resurrect this thread.


At 4:16am, early bird !

And he didn't read the thread, which stated he wanted "Factory Loaded"  !

----------


## rugerman

The dangers of drinking and surfing maybe  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Spanners

So does anyone want to buy some buckshot? 
Ive got a heap to offload LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> So does anyone want to buy some buckshot? Ive got a heap to offload LOL


Yes please I could do with some shot larger than the # 4 which I have good stocks of BUT what size exactly do  you mean by "buckshot"?

A link to a standard.......         https://tinyurl.com/yc2d2buq 

Thank you

----------


## Spanners

Ill have to dig it out but pretty sure is OO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

00 buckshot make excellent subsonic projos for .308 cal subsonic rounds for dropping possums around camp. Accurate out to about 20m. A few grains of trailboss and then tap the 00 into the previously outside chamfered caseneck with a nylon hammer. A thin sliver of lead will be removed as its seated inside the neck.  Quiet as a mouse;-)

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> 00 buckshot make excellent subsonic projos for .308 cal subsonic rounds for dropping possums around camp. Accurate out to about 20m. A few grains of trailboss and then tap the 00 into the previously outside chamfered caseneck with a nylon hammer. A thin sliver of lead will be removed as its seated inside the neck.  Quiet as a mouse;-)


"You interest me strangely".....If I understand you correctly, it's "a few grains of trail boss" ( how many?) one just piece of 00 shot held in place in the neck of the 308 case by friction.  I'm interested in giving it a try "for other purposes"
Correct?

----------


## csmiffy

> So does anyone want to buy some buckshot? 
> I’ve got a heap to offload LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be in for some too if you weren't so bloody far away

----------


## tetawa

Have 3  or 4 kg of 00 hidden somewhere, will look tomorrow.

----------

